# Lowering?



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok im new on this forum and to my 02 sentra se r spec-v...... I have one question that is bothering me.... is it possible to lower my car with out the purchase of new springs? Any tricks on how to do this would be very helpfull.... even if it is lowering it very little......


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 23, 2008)

No replies at all...........for almost a week now..........k...


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

You can cut the springs, or go to a parts store and buy those coil spring clamps for lowering. Expect a very ruff ride either way. Just go buy springs.


----------



## PRIMERA-BOI (Jul 15, 2008)

springs will be the easiest and safest way to lower your car....


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

cutting the springs is safe. it just doesn't help when you bottom out.

ppl been doing that for decades.

even done it to interchange springs on Nova's.

just gotta make sure you cut them to the same size.

thing you gotta think about though is, is it worth it to have that slight "cool" alteration, when you're giving up driving performance? say you're running your car hard and hit a pothole during a little race, or hell you're just runnin late for work.. if you don't put on racing springs that are meant to lower the car, then you're going to bottom out your suspension, or even worse, the car itself... possibly bending slightly your unibody.


----------



## PRIMERA-BOI (Jul 15, 2008)

well in new zealand cut springs are illegal and "un-safe" so most people will prefer lowering springs cause its legal and have a least chance on bottom out the shocks. plus cut springs handles waaaaaay worst than lowering springs. just a few hundreds $$$ why not do it the legal and safer way....
there's another way you can lower your car is getting your standard springs compress.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

no kiddin... illegal?
for the sake of curiousity... is it illegal in Australia?

yeah yeah... "never call an issi an aussi" ....wait, hows that saying go again? lol.

jsut for the hell of it though... i'm wondering... you know why... mad max...

;]


----------



## PRIMERA-BOI (Jul 15, 2008)

dont know about australia cause i don't live there.
but in NZ we need to get our cars check out every 6 months (warrant of fitness) so most people get lowering springs unleast they have no choice. cause its illegal to drive on da road without a warrant of fitness and you can get a fine for it.
in aus you only need the basics up to standard (eg tires & chassis..) and don't need your car check out.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

no kiddin..
i love the enviroment, so that's a good thing.
but i love frankenstein cars too...

it's a constant battle deep within my soul.

lol

thought of moving to NZ more than once.. but i don't want to be just another bum that shows up with a backpack.. (no offense if that's you.. lol) 
...just want to actually have a line of work, maybe a business, if i go.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

I wouldn't advise telling a newbie that cut springs are even an option. Do the research and get a suspension that you will like (Spring&shock combo or coilover setup) ..for both aesthetic and performance qualities. 



OchnofConcrete said:


> cutting the springs is safe. it just doesn't help when you bottom out.
> 
> ppl been doing that for decades.
> 
> ...


Cut Springs? Safe? I don't think so.. IDK about decades ago but cut springs sacifice the engineering behind it's stock size and handling capabilities. Plus it isn't a controlled drop. After you cut your springs, you have no idea how the car's weight is going to settle and how low it will ultimately be. They make the car extremely unstable.
Speed + Cut Springs = no handling = can be more than just suspension damage but an accident


----------



## PRIMERA-BOI (Jul 15, 2008)

agree, cut springs handles like shit and the car bounces everywhere when it hit a bump or pot hole...


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

lol, well cutting them does take a bit of common sense.. you cut off too much and yeah.. you got an effed up ride.

yeah i guess telling that to someone just starting out it's not too good, but i'm not the type to candy coat crap for ppl.

thinking back, the reason we cut springs is cuz we got some real cheap performance springs that were too long for installing into a nova cuz they were for another car. but because the springs were new and stronger, we cut them to size.

he's wanting a cheap lowering idea. that's one.

i'm pretty sure he knows that if he goes and buys some it'll be better. but that's not cheap.

he was asking for any lowering at all... 

i didn't tell him to ignorantly cut the damn spring in half and reinstall it...

i'm talking about taking off maybe half a ring to 3/4's of a ring and reinstalling.

not effecting it all that much.

cutting a spring doesn't effect the compression of it, just the length it has to travel.. yeah, there's a chance of the suspension bottoming out, but again, he asked for lowering, not performance.

the only other thing it would effect is the bushing, which have to be readjusted for any lowering, and the shocks which are probably already bad.


if he wants performance then he's gotta buy crap, but to just lower a car so it looks cool... buy some coilovers or do somethign else.

i mean really... wtf... a pothole that hits any old suspension is gonna suck, and if he's wanting a gt car for cheap.. lol not gonna happen. 

_i don't know, you're all right. buying stuff out of a catalog is the qouta of perfection anyways right?_

all he asked is how to lower his car for cheap... "even if it's just an inch"

if he wants a damn downforce made for the track... he's gonna have a crappy ride on the street no matter how you do it. 

hell, go buy some old cheap coilovers and watch your suspension act crappy. or leave the old suspension in it, and watch it act crappy.

or actually spend the money to get the performance you want.


----------

